# Hit a curbed



## Guest (May 27, 2003)

A sad day for me. I recently hit a curb when i fell asleep on the wheel. Now, my car's front wheel (drivers side) hits the fender when breaking. I know i bent something from the curb. Does anyone know what parts needs replacement or repair. Thanks


----------



## '91 240sx (Feb 17, 2003)

i hit a curb one time and bent a hell of a lot of stuff, your best bet would be to either get pictures of everything behind your wheel,or look behind it at everything and see if anything is bent or broken. and then describe it a little more


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

curbs suck. my friend had a VW Corrado SLC (VR6), it was bad as hell!!! unfortunately, "Fight Club" had a profound affect on his life for a while so he took his "torque monster" down a windy ass road at full throttle, no matter what. he got to about 110mph or so on a curve you can only see maybe 20ft in front of you and realized he should back off, but since it was FWD and designed for nuetral handling, letting off the gas caused massive oversteer and he spun over the curb at 90+. his car still drove ok, but the sheer cost of repairs was enough for his insurance company to call it "totalled".


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

dayum bizzy that sucks, should of told the insurance company to go fuck themselves. and how the hell did you fall asleep on the wheel, cubes, you need to lay off the sleeping pills.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Cubes240sx said:


> *A sad day for me. I recently hit a curb when i fell asleep on the wheel. Now, my car's front wheel (drivers side) hits the fender when breaking. I know i bent something from the curb. Does anyone know what parts needs replacement or repair. Thanks *


you should have said it was drift damage


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2003)

damn its amazing but i spun out at 90 and hit a curb in an old civic i had with 17 in rims and i only had to get a wheel allignement


----------

